# Principal Bill Jones: Armed Intruders at My School Will be Shot and Killed



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...truders-at-my-school-will-be-shot-and-killed/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The comments are more meaningful than the original article.

...Especially the ones about grammar!


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd think that a School for the Arts would be a prime target.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hawker800 said:


> I'd think that a School for the Arts would be a prime target.


Of course!
Think of the delectable, young, nude models! (...some of whom might be female.)
And the aspiring operatic sopranos. ("It ain't over 'till the fat lady sings.")


----------

